# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Not in Negril, but worth checking out!

## poolguywindsor

So on our past trip, we had spent a week in Negril, and then 8 nights on the north coast. So for like the past 4 years we always made a day trip to negril for St. Patricks day, and were thinking of doing this again. 
But the two kids in the back "are we there yet" made us think twice about this, and the fact we had a car and I was not so into driving back that far at night after a couple beers, "oh I had an Idea" since it was on a saturday this year, I thought maybe there would be an open room at Seastar, yeah right! Never when I need one!
Anyway someone told us about this pirate ship dinner cruise at the Falmouth pier. So we decided to do this since it was close and the kids seemed excited about it. Anyway i checked out there website and called and made reservations. It is a dinner cruise, includes open bar and a steak dinner?
So it costs $90 an adult, and a $5 port charge and the kids are free, so a little pricey, but not bad if you drink enough!


Even a real Jamaican leprachaun, and got my picture with a wench!

----------


## poolguywindsor

The kids had frozen pina coladas, and I was getting my fair share of Redstripe on tap! So after the first part of the show which is good a little cheesey, but the costumes, lighting sound and effects were as good as a Disney thing. They took a break and started seating us below in thedining area for dinner. It was one of those one shot buffet deals, with salads, grilled steak?, chicken, baked potatoes, and vegatables. Ok so as you know Jamaica is not known as the land of the top beef in the world, but we agreed that it might have been one of the best steaks we ever had, no lie! Anyway another weird thing something came up about hockey in the dining area, and comments were being blurted out from a few tables. So I end up talking to the people at the table next to us, and they live a block away from us, down the street? The kids said they had seen there kids on the street in our neighbourhood, weird?

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## jasperpso

looks entertaining enough - good food - free drinks - and kids free - excellent..  thanks for sharing.. if i am ever around there with kids we'll check it out

----------


## Lola

Good Story PGW!

----------

